# Problema con prima installazione

## CURVAS

HO UN GROSSO PROBLEMA!!!

NON RIESCO A INSTALLARE L'INTERFACCIA GRAFICA MI DA UN ERRORE STRANO!!!

MI DICE:

FATAL SERVER ERROR:

CANNOT RUN IN FRAMEBUFFER MODE.PLEASE SPECIFY BUSID FOR ALL FRAMEBUFFER DEVICES

PLESE ALSO CHECK THE LOG FILE AT "/VAR/LOG/XORG.0.LOG" FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION

XIO:  FATAL I0 ERROR 104 (CONNECTION RESET BY PEER) ON X SERVER ":0.0" AFTER 0 REQUESTS (0 KNOWS PROCESSED)WITH 0 EVENTS REMAINING.

CHE DEVO FARE? SONO DISPERATO, E DA UNA SETTIMANA CHE VADO AVANTI,VOLEVO FARVI NOTARE CHE IL MIO E UN PORTATILE ASUS L3400

GRAZIE A TUTTI ASPETTO UNA VOSTRA RISPOSTA!!!!!

CIAO

----------

## klaudyo

 *CURVAS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PLESE ALSO CHECK THE LOG FILE AT "/VAR/LOG/XORG.0.LOG" FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION
> 
> 

 

L'hai fatto?

Usi X o Xorg?

Puoi postare il tuo xorg.conf?

Perche urli?

Ti sembra un titolo decente?

Ti aspettavi che ad un post così generico qualcuno potesse veramente aiutarti?

----------

## codadilupo

prima cosa: togli il caps lock, che é fastidiosissimo  :Wink: 

secondo, dal messaggio, mi pare di capire che xorg l'hai installato, ma non riesci ad avviarlo, giusto ?

sei sicuro di aver seguito la guida ?

hai creato il file xorg.conf ?

puoi postarci l'errore piu' precisamente ?

Coda

----------

## CURVAS

HAI RAGIONE ,CMQ E LA MIA PRIMA INSTALLAZIONE,MI HA AIUTATO UN MIO AMICO,MA NON RIESCO A FAR PARTIRE NIENTE,INTERNET FUNZIONA SSH E ANCHE TUTTO IL RESTO!!!

NON SO SE E STATA INSERITA DEVO PROVARE ?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ok che è la tua prima installazione, ok che hai dei problemi, però esistono delle norme comportamentali sul forum e vanno rispettate  :Wink: 

Beh dunque veniamo al sodo, ci devi postare assolutamente per iniziare il file xorg.conf che si trova sotto /etc/X11 così possiamo iniziare a darti una mano

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *CURVAS wrote:*   

> HAI RAGIONE ,CMQ E LA MIA PRIMA INSTALLAZIONE,MI HA AIUTATO UN MIO AMICO,MA NON RIESCO A FAR PARTIRE NIENTE,INTERNET FUNZIONA SSH E ANCHE TUTTO IL RESTO!!!
> 
> NON SO SE E STATA INSERITA DEVO PROVARE ?

 

>>>>Chiedo scusa agli altri in anticipo... :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  <<<<

SMETTILA DI USARE LE MAIUSCOLE!!!

In ogni caso, prova a postare /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## CURVAS

[quote="codadilupo"]prima cosa: togli il caps lock, che é fastidiosissimo  :Wink: 

secondo, dal messaggio, mi pare di capire che xorg l'hai installato, ma non riesci ad avviarlo, giusto ?

sei sicuro di aver seguito la guida ?

hai creato il file xorg.conf ?

puoi postarci l'errore piu' precisamente ?

Grazie x avermi risp non saprei xche me l'ha installato un amico,funziona tutto anche internet ma non rieco a capire dove sta il problema,io credo sia la scheda video installata male o in alternativa manca qualcosa,ma cosa???

----------

## CURVAS

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Ok che è la tua prima installazione, ok che hai dei problemi, però esistono delle norme comportamentali sul forum e vanno rispettate 
> 
> Beh dunque veniamo al sodo, ci devi postare assolutamente per iniziare il file xorg.conf che si trova sotto /etc/X11 così possiamo iniziare a darti una mano
> 
> Ciauz 

 

ok scusami....!!!!

e da una settimana che provo!!!forse piu,cosa devo fare di preciso

----------

## codadilupo

io credo che devi fare, nell'ordine:

```
$ su -

# Xorg --configure

# startx -config xorg.conf.new

# cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## klaudyo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

Vedi un po' se può esserti d'aiuto.

----------

## CURVAS

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml
> 
> Vedi un po' se può esserti d'aiuto.

 

grazie ci daro un'occhiata

----------

## CURVAS

Sono sempre io ho messo un titolo decente,mi scuso con tutti!!!

il seguente errore e:

I cannot start X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly. You will need to log in on a console and return the X configuration program. Then restart gdm

Vi ricordo sempre che ho un portatile con scheda video ati

grazie a tutti x l'attenzione!!

ciauz

----------

## CURVAS

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io credo che devi fare, nell'ordine:
> 
> ```
> $ su -
> 
> ...

 

Ciao ho provato i comandi che mi hai dato ma $ su - non mi funziona,invece gli altri si!!!

----------

## codadilupo

 *CURVAS wrote:*   

> Ciao ho provato i comandi che mi hai dato ma $ su - non mi funziona,invece gli altri si!!!

 

vuol dire che non hai messo il tuo utente nel gruppo wheel.

Devi fare 

```
# gpasswd -a <tuonomeutente>
```

Coda

----------

## CURVAS

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *CURVAS wrote:*   Ciao ho provato i comandi che mi hai dato ma $ su - non mi funziona,invece gli altri si!!! 
> 
> vuol dire che non hai messo il tuo utente nel gruppo wheel.
> 
> Devi fare 
> ...

 

ok adesso provo

----------

## CURVAS

 *CURVAS wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*    *CURVAS wrote:*   Ciao ho provato i comandi che mi hai dato ma $ su - non mi funziona,invece gli altri si!!! 
> 
> vuol dire che non hai messo il tuo utente nel gruppo wheel.
> 
> Devi fare 
> ...

 

Non funge ancora ho provato anche ad riavviare

----------

## CURVAS

non fai prima ad entrare da me e vedere!!!

----------

## codadilupo

 *CURVAS wrote:*   

> non fai prima ad entrare da me e vedere!!!

 

io faccio prima, ma tu non impari  :Wink: 

O minchia, scusa... manca un pezzo  :Wink: 

# gpasswd -a <tuonomeutente> wheel

Pero', probabilmente, dovrai farlo da root, quindi devi loggarti su una shell diversa direttamente come root.

Coda

----------

## CURVAS

hai ragione ma sto impazzendo da una settimana

e poi linux non l'ho mai usato 

sono arrivato fino a qui con la guida

----------

## CURVAS

ho provato,il comando me l'ha accettato, pero quel $ su - ,no!

cmq quando lancio gdm mi da errore di scheda video

----------

## CURVAS

L'errore esatto e:

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Plese specify busid   for all framebuffer devices

----------

## CURVAS

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *CURVAS wrote:*   non fai prima ad entrare da me e vedere!!! 
> 
> io faccio prima, ma tu non impari 
> 
> O minchia, scusa... manca un pezzo 
> ...

 

OK ho eseguito i comndi e sembra che li abbia presi!pero non funziona,pero ho notato che eseguendo il comando 

X -configure mi da il seguente errore:

fatal server error

ununrecognized option: -config

----------

## dappiu

 *CURVAS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK ho eseguito i comndi e sembra che li abbia presi!pero non funziona,pero ho notato che eseguendo il comando 
> 
> X -configure mi da il seguente errore:
> ...

 

Forse perchè hai messo -config al posto di --config (due trattini davanti)

----------

## rota

se posti qualche log...si capisce meglio....

----------

## Ic3M4n

potevi andare avanti nell'altro post ed eventualmente editare il primo post, cambiandone il titolo in qualcosa di più significativo rispetto a quello che hai messi. cmq mi permetto di dirti un paio di cose:

-1 prima di prendere giustificazioni su qualsiasi cosa tipo: non lo so è la prima volta che installo linux - non lo so me l'ha installato un amico etc. etc. 

conta fino a 10... rileggi la richiesta che ti è stata fatta, e se possibile eseguila. post tipo:

mi posti l'xorg.conf

-> non so se ce l'ho, probabilmente è su un altro computer...

non servono a nessuno, ne a te, ne a chi cerca di darti una mano.

-2 le cose vanno fatte con calma ed a mente lucida, quindi con calma rileggiti tutto quello che ti è stato scritto e cerca di capire se tra tutto quello che ne viene fuori hai saltato qualche pezzo.

----------

## -YoShi-

Che tipo di ati è? riesci a postare quello che ti da:

```

# lspci

```

Stai usando i driver ati (ati-drivers), il framebuffer, i driver nel kernel (drm)?

riesci a postare il tuo xorg.conf?

[/code]

----------

## Josuke

comunque sarebbe saggio cambiare il titolo del post in qualcosa di più inerente al problema, capisco che sia un titolo d'effetto ma può far perdere del tempo  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

se usi una ati...devi comunque prima installare i driver ati (emerge ati-drivers) e poi riconfigurare X col comando che ti viene scritto quando emergi i driver

----------

## CURVAS

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Che tipo di ati è? riesci a postare quello che ti da:
> 
> ```
> 
> # lspci
> ...

 

La mia è una ati radeon mobility m7

poi cosa devo fare?

----------

## Sparker

Fai così:

cd /etc/X11/

xorgconfig

leggi tutto con molta attenzione e rispondi a tutte le domande

dai

/etc/init.d/xdm restart

----------

## -YoShi-

Se stai usando i driver ati (ma con una mobility non credo) in device devi avere una cosa del genere

```

Section "Device" 

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter" 

    VendorName                          "ATI" 

    BoardName                           "ATI Mobility Radeon 9200" 

    Driver                              "fglrx" 

EndSection

```

Se invece usi i driver DRM, metti "radeon" al posto di "fglrx"

Ps. Il nome del device  "ATI Graphics Adapter"  deve essere lo stesso anche in -> Section "Screen"  (lo trovi un po + sotto)

Al max se il kernel è stato compilato male (senza supporto DRM) metti "svga", dovrebbe andare, ma senza 3D

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge dei due thread di CURVAS.

@CURVAS: Non era necessario aprire un altro thread bastava che cambiassi solo il titolo  :Wink: 

----------

## CURVAS

Cmq Ragazzi mi dipiace ma lerrore resta, cancellero tutto e provero ad installarlo se riesco!!!

Grazie se vi viene immente qualcosa fatemi sapere ok 

Grazie ancora ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *CURVAS wrote:*   

> mq Ragazzi mi dipiace ma lerrore resta, cancellero tutto e provero ad installarlo se riesco!!!
> 
> 

 

guarda che non è windows in cui riformatti e tutto riparte... almeno per una settimana. qui ti scontri con i problemi, se li risolvi vai avanti, altrimenti li rimani. cmq... fai come credi

----------

## CURVAS

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *CURVAS wrote:*   mq Ragazzi mi dipiace ma lerrore resta, cancellero tutto e provero ad installarlo se riesco!!!
> 
>  
> 
> guarda che non è windows in cui riformatti e tutto riparte... almeno per una settimana. qui ti scontri con i problemi, se li risolvi vai avanti, altrimenti li rimani. cmq... fai come credi

 

REISTALLARE TUTTO....GIA MEGLIO

----------

## Ic3M4n

scusa... ma non ho capito...

----------

